# Budget, Simple PA setup for tailgating



## TheArcticWhite (May 28, 2007)

So college football is once again upon us, which means tailgating in my neck of the woods, which means drinking, cooking, and loud music. My buddy is looking for some speakers and came to me since I've always had a good sounding car, but I know zero about pro audio. I need something very portable, simple to setup, and pretty cheap. I immediately thought powered was the way to go just for ease of use, but I'm open. Bang-for-the-buck is the most important thing and it must be loud not to get drowned out by generators and other people's music; SQ not all THAT important, but I have to listen to these so they can't sound like crap! Right now I'm looking at a pair of Behringer b212d, which can be had less than $500 and hooked to a laptop with a stereo breakout adapter (right?). I figure I can find a computer program to take care of any necessary eq'ing. Seems like a pretty good value to me, though I have no idea how they sound. Any thoughts or recommendations? Like to keep it around $500. Can I get something passive that would sound better and a decent receiver for that price? I really know nothing about pro audio so any help is welcome.
Thanks

Edit: I'm willing to DIY also, so any recommendations in that vein? I'd prefer to just let him buy something and be done, but if I can do it cheaper or make it sound better I'm willing.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Get a pair of Eminence Alpha 10s and a pair of Selenium ST350 horns. Play the mids from like 120hz to 5khz and the horns from like 500hz up.


----------

